# Sears trac drive



## TONYSSHOP (Jan 21, 2018)

I have a Craftsman trac drive snowblower 8 hp made by Noma model 825. can anyone source owners manual and parts diagram. thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I thought that you could download them from Sears.com


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

To help you, we probably need the more detailed info from the ID tag, usually on the back face of the blower.


----------



## TONYSSHOP (Jan 21, 2018)

checked online and there are so many models and variants, I was unable to find the manual. will try with the serial number, or at least the model number of noma. thanks


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

Craftsman II 8/25 with Trac-drive MODEL NUMBER: 536.884900 (Double check the model number on your machine. It can be located next to one of the tracks on the lower rear end of the machine.

Link for the blower itself:
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/536884900/0247/1507000.html

Here's the link for the engine as well:
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/143786032/0247/1503500.html


----------

